# My garlic turned green in my pickled eggs, why?



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

IMG_8335.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

Sometimes that happens to me too in my pickles.

I don't know if they are alright to eat, but I usually pitch them.

Al


----------



## dls1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Could be a couple things, but it's not anything to be concerned about.

First, since your pickling I assume you're using vinegar (an acid) as a part of your solution. When garlic meets vinegar, the cell membranes of the cloves break down resulting in the release of an enzyme that reacts and produces a pigments called anthocyanins. In turn, these pigments will color the garlic in a blue or greenish blue hue.

Secondly, if you're using tap water in your solution, traces of metal in the water such as copper can react with the natural sulfur in the garlic resulting in a similar hue.

In either case, no harm is done, and all's safe to eat.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks gents, it happens each batch, and I still eat the eggs, was just curious.  Also figured others could benefit from an answer as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

Here ya go Cranky

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/preserving-gourmet-garlic-pickling-zbcz1401


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2017)

Glad to see someone had a honest answer I thought it could have been from the vapor of that jar of kimchi you broke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Glad to see someone had a honest answer I thought it could have been from the vapor of that jar of kimchi you broke. :laugh1:
> 
> Warren



WOW!  That went to the bone!  OUCH!  



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here ya go Cranky
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/preserving-gourmet-garlic-pickling-zbcz1401



Thanks Case, I love that site.


----------



## tripleq (Feb 5, 2017)

Green Eggs and Ham, errr garlic


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey sorry for the pain a little CR will help the pain I'm sure.

Ms. feeling better??

Warren


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey sorry for the pain a little CR will help the pain I'm sure.
> 
> Ms. feeling better??
> 
> Warren



Yeah, she's definitely on the mend, finally!

CR will be located at some point I'm sure!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

mmmm I love pickled garlic....... Green stuff is good to eat as dls said.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

I just took out a 2.5 million life insurance policy on you.


----------

